# Most overated athlete



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Just wondering who you guys feel is the most overated athlete.

Now that Diva Quatro is retired, plus I don't want to make Queenie fans :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: , I won't pick him. I'm mostly a hockey fan as I'm not not a gansta gangbanger covered in tattoos and not wearing diamond studs in my ears or gold chains ruling out the NBA, my vote is for Cindy :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: Crosby.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

NFL - Ocho Cincho, he was good a long time ago, but not much more than average or above average at best now.

MLB - Alphonso Soriano, enough said and I am a cubs fan.

NBA - Carmello Anthony - can't play a lick of defense.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

anyone on the gopher hockey team.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Culpepper
Hershal Walker
Brian Bozworth
Tony Manderich
NO saints #25
imho


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

one name derek jeter


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Derek Jeter isn't over rated. I'm not a Yankee fan by any stretch of the imagination, but if you get close to 3000 hits and have the World Series titles he has, there's something to be said about that and that's damn good.
I'm an Oakland Raider fan so I have two names for you: JaMarcus Russell and Todd Marinovich. Yeah, I said it....Todd M.F.ing Marinovich.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

rockinmichigan said:


> Derek Jeter isn't over rated. I'm not a Yankee fan by any stretch of the imagination, but if you get close to 3000 hits and have the World Series titles he has, there's something to be said about that and that's damn good.
> I'm an Oakland Raider fan so I have two names for you: JaMarcus Russell and Todd Marinovich. Yeah, I said it....Todd M.F.ing Marinovich.


Them were two bad picks without a doubt, I really thought Russell would be an OK QB, but it hasn't happened yet, I would say the biggest flop or over rated was Ryan Leaf, I remember telling my kids I would take him over Peyton Manning, boy, was I way off on that one,,,,


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Yep, Ryan Leaf would have to be right up there. I almost put in there Art Slichter (spell check). He's the ol' Ohio State quarterback that got drafted by the Baltimore Colts and eventually got banned for life in the NFL for gambling (like Pete Rose).


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rod Smith, retired WR from the Denver Broncos. He would make 4 or 5 circus catches a year, and the visiting broadcasters would always heap praises on him for being such a sure handed receiver. But while he was making those amazing catches a few times a year, he would drop an easy pass at least weekly. And his YAC...virtually nonexistant.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Hard to argue with ya there. He was truly overrated and would fall in that debate more then a Derek Jeter type of guy.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

ROD SMITH
Awards and accomplishments:
First and only undrafted player to reach the milestone of 10,000 receiving yards, and the 24th in history to eclipse that figure. 
Has the most catches (849), receiving yards (11,389) and touchdown receptions (68) of any undrafted wide receiver in NFL history. 
Holds Denver Broncos franchise records in career receptions, receiving yards and touchdown catches. 
Ranks first on Denver's all-time yards from scrimmage list. 
Only the sixth player in NFL history to have 100 receptions against at least three teams (Kansas City Chiefs, San Diego Chargers and Oakland Raiders). 
AFC Offensive Player of the Week (week 15; 12/17/05 against the Buffalo Bills at Buffalo). 
Associated Press second-team All-Pro (2000, 2001). 
Football Digest first-team All-Pro (2000, 2001). 
USA Today first-team All-Pro (2000). 
College and Pro Newsweekly first-team All-Pro (2000). 
Pro Football Weekly All-AFC (2000, 2001). 
Division II Hall of Fame (Inducted in 2008) 
College Football Hall of Fame (Inducted in 2009)

Yea, boy, he sure was over rated! :eyeroll:

The man was undrafted for Christ's sake, how much better can you get? How many other undrafted guys have his numbers......oh wait, it already tells you in the above info........NONE!!!!

Do you guys know any thing about football???? oke:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

The fact is, some of his most productive years were when defenders had to worry about TD out of the backfield, Shannon Sharpe coming across the middle, and Eddie McCaffrey burning safeties. No, he was the lucky benificiary of having a terrific QB and some awesome team mates. Trust me, I watched him 16+ games a season his entire career; he was very overrated in the national media. If the guy cut his drops in half, THEN we would be talking about some disgusting stats!!!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

First of all, there's a big difference between college and pro, and just because you go in the Hall of Fame in one doesn't mean you were great in the other. There are a few in both, some that should be in both. For example, Tim Brown in my opinion should be in the Pro Football Hall of Fame. He all ready is in the College Football Hall of Fame. 
But back to Rod Smith, he wasn't the reason for Denver winning those Super Bowls. Good coaching, a really good quarterback, a damn good offensive line, and a good running game were all factors going into it. If you remember right, they also had a pretty decent defense that gave the Falcons fits in the second Super Bowl title for the team.
Believe me, I hate the Broncos. Hating the Broncos and especially hating Elway were the main contributors in me ending up being a Raider fan. But I don't speak with biased when I say Rod Smith, for the decent numbers he did put up, was not God's gift to the Broncos. He's pretty much in the same class as Terrell Owens. Yeah, he's got good numbers too but tends to have alligator arms when a pass is nearby and also a pair of defenders.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

rockinmichigan said:


> First of all, there's a big difference between college and pro, and just because you go in the Hall of Fame in one doesn't mean you were great in the other. There are a few in both, some that should be in both. For example, Tim Brown in my opinion should be in the Pro Football Hall of Fame. He all ready is in the College Football Hall of Fame.
> But back to Rod Smith, he wasn't the reason for Denver winning those Super Bowls. Good coaching, a really good quarterback, a damn good offensive line, and a good running game were all factors going into it. If you remember right, they also had a pretty decent defense that gave the Falcons fits in the second Super Bowl title for the team.
> Believe me, I hate the Broncos. Hating the Broncos and especially hating Elway were the main contributors in me ending up being a Raider fan. But I don't speak with biased when I say Rod Smith, for the decent numbers he did put up, was not God's gift to the Broncos. He's pretty much in the same class as Terrell Owens. Yeah, he's got good numbers too but tends to have alligator arms when a pass is nearby and also a pair of defenders.


Did Hell just freeze over? Is the end of Times approaching? I think SO!!! Because I, a diehard Bronco fan, just found myself agreeing with a re-tard, er I mean, a Raider fan!!! LOL

Good summary, Rock!! :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Here and I thought all horses wore blinders and paid little attention to anything other then themselves oke:


----------

